# Prospect buy? (11yr old Peruvian Paso Fino)



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

He's pretty!
Not a confo person either, but wanted to comment that you stated you are looking for a horse to ride peacefully out on the acreage, but in the ad it states he's not for beginners. I'm not saying you are a beginner at all, but it sounds like you are into a relaxing, chill ride...and he might be more exciting than what you are looking for.

Just a thought.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Catpeedontherug said:


> He's pretty!
> Not a confo person either, but wanted to comment that you stated you are looking for a horse to ride peacefully out on the acreage, but in the ad it states he's not for beginners. I'm not saying you are a beginner at all, but it sounds like you are into a relaxing, chill ride...and he might be more exciting than what you are looking for.
> 
> Just a thought.


Oh, yes, I'm aware  Even my older gelding (turned 18 this year!) was a bit of a work at the beginning, but I got him to relax with the help of my trainer. I'm very much willing to work with the new horse to get them more at ease. I'm also looking for a bit of a challenge every now and then; I love teaching them new things, and seeing that light bulb go off in their head when they see it. Sirius acts like such an old geezer :lol: I'm not very sure what to even classify myself as, actually; perhaps advanced beginner, though I've been seriously riding for about two years (past the whole occasional paid trail ride, going from that to riding almost everyday.)

Thank you for commenting!! <3


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Are prices normally that low in your area? Up here, he'd be at least twice that much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Are prices normally that low in your area? Up here, he'd be at least twice that much
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, yes! It may also be because it's still winter-ish here so people are trying to sell a few horses from their herds. But the surrounding area (Gulf Shores, Foley, Fairhope, etc), it's common. A lot of them I personally know (how big the horse community is - we are out in the country), and most are good for beginners/first-time owners. Some been-there-done-that horses sell for as low as 300 around here.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he's nice looking, he's not skinny-I'd at least take a look, possibly try him out, see if you like his gait.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> I think he's nice looking, he's not skinny-I'd at least take a look, possibly try him out, see if you like his gait.


Thank you for your comment  I think I'm definitely going to try him out, once I get more information about him.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm an aspiring confo person (ha) but I know nothing about gaited horses, so I'll say what I see, take it with a grain of salt and everyone else can feel free to correct me. 

I think (from these pictures) he's over at the knee, and *maybe* his hocks are a little low and he's a tad upright at the shoulder?

I'm not very good at this.  He's a pretty boy, though!


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

existentialpony said:


> I'm an aspiring confo person (ha) but I know nothing about gaited horses, so I'll say what I see, take it with a grain of salt and everyone else can feel free to correct me.
> 
> I think (from these pictures) he's over at the knee, and *maybe* his hocks are a little low and he's a tad upright at the shoulder?
> 
> I'm not very good at this.  He's a pretty boy, though!


Thank you so much for commenting! Sirius is gaited, so thankfully I'm somewhat used to them - to the point of where riding my trainer's quarter horses feels odd after I've just ridden him. Could you explain a bit more about this?  I have no clue about conformation, though I plan to try to understand it a bit more, right now I'm a bit lost. Could this somehow make him lame later on?


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

*Videos*

The owner sent me these videos, so perhaps this might help a bit.
Please no critique on her riding, because, as said, this isn't me. I'm just looking at the horse, though I do understand different riding styles can sometimes equal a different horse, depending on the person.





 




And on that note, I really like his smooth going in the second video - it doesn't _appear_ too bad/bouncy, but I won't know unless I test him out, though I could be wrong. He lifts his legs up high, and his head is up too, I noticed. Not very high, but somewhat level, I think. His walk in the first video sure does show a long stride!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him. A lot. 

As far as conformation, impossible to tell from the pics provided.

On what exitentialpony said, over at the knee isn't a huge fault and won't cause problems later unless it's severe (which it isn't on this horse). Low hocks are actually NOT a fault and are much desired. The upright shoulder is common in gaited breeds and, from my understanding, is necessary for them to gait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like him. A lot.
> 
> As far as conformation, impossible to tell from the pics provided.
> 
> ...


Thank you LOL Now I feel kinda silly about the last part, but then that's all good in my book. From the angle of those pictures, can you spot anything else? I just sent back an email to the owner asking for the conformation pictures, so I hope to get those maybe today.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like him. A lot.
> 
> As far as conformation, impossible to tell from the pics provided.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drafty! Still learning.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't watch videos on my phone, but if he's gaiting in the second vid, he would be lifting his legs higher than you're used to and his head would be up. Look at videos on YouTube of Peruvian pasos gaiting and you'll see if he's gaiting well.

As for anything else in his conformation, I don't see anything, but again, not the best pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I can't watch videos on my phone, but if he's gaiting in the second vid, he would be lifting his legs higher than you're used to and his head would be up. Look at videos on YouTube of Peruvian pasos gaiting and you'll see if he's gaiting well.
> 
> As for anything else in his conformation, I don't see anything, but again, not the best pics.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's exactly what he's doing, from what I can see. Sirius somewhat lowers his head a bit, except when trotting. I'll go have a look at those videos


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know much about this breed but he is long backed and "roof backed." His back is straight and slopes off each side like a roof. 

His shoulder is steep and his point of shoulder is low with a low angle to his humerus. When he gaits you can see most of his action is in his knees but he never brings his forearms up or reaches out with his front feet. Now.. part of that is the gaiting but part of that is conformation trestrictions through the shoulder. 

He does have nice low hocks and he does show action behind. 

Nothing really glaringly wrong with him although he is not my sort of horse.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

A peruvian should not be bouncy. They are suppose to be like a cadilac to walking horses. He needs some work on hanging at a certain speed instead of bouncing all around. Other than that I dont think he looks bad.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Most gaited horses have much straighter backs than none gaited. They dont have the dip behind the withers. Peruvians also should reach out with front feet either. He does have alot of knee actions but his steps should be short and quick. He shouldnt reach out and step.


----------



## xlntperuvian (Jul 1, 2012)

Just from watching the video I would say this horse is not a Peruvian. This is probably a Paso Fino. I noticed that the original Craigslist ad says "Peruvian Paso Fino". Lots of people make that mistake and assume the two breeds are the same. They are very, very different. 

This horse doesn't gait like a Peruvian at all. His steps, especially in the front, are short and quick. He has no extension in the front nor does he display any overreach in the rear. He also has no termino. A Peruvian has a much longer stride than a Paso Fino with far less hock action. This horse also has a fairly high tailset which you usually don't see on a Peruvian, but you will see it on a Paso Fino. 

To correct an earlier poster who said an upright shoulder is necessary for a gaited horse to gait ; that's not true. In fact, a long, well angled shoulder is necessary for good front leg extension. You want that on a Peruvian.


----------

